# Sharp-looking Caboose Contest



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

We've been having a lively discussion on another thread about the merits of "red" vs. 'non-red" cabooses. As you know, most cabooses of any color look like...well...cabooses. But some folks have posted some really sharp-looking photos.

So we need you to post a picture of the sharpest-looking caboose you can find. It can be any gauge, or real, or even a non-working display.

There will be no vote--everyone who enjoys the pictures wins.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

That is one flashy, fancy Caboose.

Dan


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Vinny, I thought you would go the other way with this thread - the cabooses with the most character. Real or scale.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Nikola said:


> Hey Vinny, I thought you would go the other way with this thread - the cabooses with the most character. Real or scale.


Red cabooses have character. But here we are going after good looks.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

This is one of my favorite.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The Reading standard caboose is sharp looking in any color. Here are five of them.

The first is by MTH in the red body / brown roof colors used by Reading from 1924 until the mid-60s. It says NMl on the side, but 92803 was a class NMg caboose.








The second is the Lionel version of an NMl painted in the red/brown color scheme.








Next is a Weaver. 92989 is the only Reading standard caboose painted solid green.








Another Weaver in the green and yellow color scheme that was started in the mid-60s.








Yet another Weaver. This one was produced for Atlantic division TCA for the 2014 convention.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I like the green and yellow Reading.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Some very nice looking cabooses. :appl:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

DennyM said:


> I like the green and yellow Reading.


I agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

If I ever find that black and red CSX Western Maryland that Vincent posted and the price is right, I'll buy it


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, I didn't take the time to surf the Internet for some awesome-looking cabeese and post their pictures. These are just photos of regular run-of-the-mill ones I have off my layout and display shelves.

First are O scale from the layout, Union Pacific and Santa Fe. I like cabeese with end marker lights or lanterns, which seem to be somewhat scarce.

























Lionel's very common 6017 from my first 1955 set.









And 2 from N scale


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

DennyM said:


> If I ever find that black and red CSX Western Maryland that Vincent posted and the price is right, I'll buy it



Definitely a winner.

Lehigh74, I would buy that green caboose, even though it isn't red; but all of them look sharp.


And now for today's entry:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Vern those are some nice caboose. Especially the two UPs and the Santa Fe on the top three photos.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

DennyM said:


> Vern those are some nice caboose. Especially the two UPs and the Santa Fe on the top three photos.



Thank you, Denny. I like your 2 commemoratives and 4 Readings as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

DennyM said:


> If I ever find that black and red CSX Western Maryland that Vincent posted and the price is right, I'll buy it


It seems to me that the red end of the caboose should always face forward so it doesn't look like it's running backwards.:dunno:


----------



## dlkeys (Apr 23, 2018)

Even though it's a pre-war Lionel. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think Rapido made this one in H.O. scale:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=456930&stc=1&d=1528828221


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

These are my 2 favorite S scale caboose in same photo.
One is a work caboose, the other is a regular steel caboose.
Both are over 60 years old. Look for the conductor on rear
of regular caboose. When train starts moving the man moves
to doorway. When train stops little man moves to side and little
man looks down the side of train.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't know if a model of this has ever been made in O, this is N scale:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Few cabooses had a turtle on the side :laugh:

This is a Detroit & Mackinac Railroad caboose from 1912.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

santafe158 said:


> Few cabooses had a turtle on the side :laugh:
> 
> This is a Detroit & Mackinac Railroad caboose from 1912.
> 
> View attachment 456978


You're right, Jake. I could only find one and it was quite a challenge.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

santafe158 said:


> Few cabooses had a turtle on the side :laugh:
> 
> This is a Detroit & Mackinac Railroad caboose from 1912.
> 
> View attachment 456978


Jake, I do have to admit that finding one was quite a challenge.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

We're not exactly sure where it started, but the turtle was the mascot of the Detroit and Mackinac railway for many years. There is a combine passenger car on display in our museum that also has the turtle emblem.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Thank you, Denny. I like your 2 commemoratives and 4 Readings as well. :thumbsup:


Vern, I don't have any Readings. All those belong to Lehigh. My caboose has the postage stamps on it.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> I don't know if a model of this has ever been made in O, this is N scale:
> 
> View attachment 456958


Nice NYC transfer caboose in N scale, Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

DennyM said:


> Vern, I don't have any Readings. All those belong to Lehigh. My caboose has the postage stamps on it.


Thanks for the correction, Denny. I need to learn how to read more carefully in my old age.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Vincent said:


> Lehigh74, I would buy that green caboose, even though it isn't red.


Like green? Here's a lighter shade.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In Lincoln, NH ... 2010. Pair of private travel cabooses ...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Those are nice TJ.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Vincent said:


> Jake, I do have to admit that finding one was quite a challenge.


I would never fit in that caboose. The guy in the photo looks like he's going to have a hard time getting out of it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

He may have to call the local FD for extraction! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

santafe158 said:


> We're not exactly sure where it started, but the turtle was the mascot of the Detroit and Mackinac railway for many years. There is a combine passenger car on display in our museum that also has the turtle emblem.


Fascinating story here Jake. The Detroit and Mackinac railway thrived in lower Michigan as a timber-hauling line. It was nicknamed "The Turtle Line" because its mascot was "Mackinac Mac." It was also nick-named "Defeated and Maltreated."

Unusually successful for a short line railroad, it actually made enough revenue to qualify as a Class 1. It was one of the first railroads to switch completely to diesel.

Rough times forced it to abandon its passenger service, and it was bought out after 99 years of service in 1992.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> He may have to call the local FD for extraction! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


The proper term for rescue from a vehicle is extrication. Extraction is how a tooth is removed.

On second thought, plucking him out of that caboose might actually be considered an extraction! :laugh:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And that's exactly why I used the word I did....:laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't have any O gauge trains, and I'd still buy this one.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Today's Entry.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

RE post 36 above:

I have that one.
Although... bought it on a whim, thinking of On30.

When it was time to actually put a layout together, I chose to go with HO instead.
At least the On30 caboose can still fit on the track!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=457276&stc=1&d=1528995733


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's one located in Three Forks, MT.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't have any really impressive looking cabooses, with cool paint schemes, but this is my favorite one.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here are a couple of wood kits I put together over 25 years ago. The first is a Great Northern caboose painted for my freelance railroad. 










I built a couple of these drover cabooses also. These may be from Silver Streak.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Chet, I am definitely impressed!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Those are very nice Chet.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I have to admit that I like this caboose, even though it isn't red.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like a converted combine. they were really traveling in style! Nice looking!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2018)

A G scale caboose


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is nice. Good back yard layout.


----------

